# Question for rescue workers



## Chicalen1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, I am really hopeing that the trainer will tell me tomorrow that Oso can be trained to be a part of our family but in case she says no do you guys think a Rottie rescue group would take him? If so how do I go about getting in contact with them?

Also do you guys think if I wanted to adopt a rescue Rotti they would let me knowing I plan on takeing him out of the country with me?

Amanda


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Just look up your state and Rottweiler rescue. Ex. Wisconsin Rottweiler rescue. There are rescues all over the place. Most won't take a dog if it has a bite record but many will work with a dog on socialization. It just depends on how many fosters they have and how full they are. Think positive thoughts, I am sending positive energy your way. LOL Do you have a picture of Oso that you can post? What does Oso mean?


----------



## Chicalen1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Oso means bear. And I don't have any pictures of him right now but tomorrow I will get some of him and Chicalen to post. I really think he is a beautiful animal and I really hope I can save him.

Amanda


----------



## Occy (Oct 3, 2007)

to be perfectly honest I think a rescue group would be reluctant to rehome to someone who just got rid of their own dog. I understand that this is a difficult but necessary decision for you to make, but some rescues may react like that


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Contact your closest rescue group and ask them what their policies are about owner turn-ins and adopting to a family that's just returned a dog. Have you taken possession of Oso yet? If not, then I would try to arrange for rotty rescue to take him in to their program, evaluate him and then be first in line to foster or adopt him. That way, you aren't tagged as being a "returner." They may also be more likely to take him in to their program if there's already a foster home lined up, since space is often the #1 reason a dog can't be taken in by a rescue. Be aware you will probably go through a screening process and maybe a home visit to be a foster home.

If the dog has a bite history, you'll need to ask what the rescue's policy is on taking biters as well.

As for how to go about contacting them...an email is a good start. Here's a few in NC
http://ncrottierescue.net/
http://www.ssrr.org/

Good luck!


----------



## Chicalen1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Occy said:


> to be perfectly honest I think a rescue group would be reluctant to rehome to someone who just got rid of their own dog. I understand that this is a difficult but necessary decision for you to make, but some rescues may react like that


Oso is not my dog he belong to a friend of mine he was going to get rid of him or take him to the pound and I was going to get him because I didn't want him to go to the pound see post in Help for Rotweiler to know the story. I would not get rid of a dog that I already had just to get another one.

Amanda


----------

